# Plott Hounds



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

*St*op me if you've heard this before . . .


From Wilkepedia:
_The Plott Hound breed originated in the mountains of North Carolina around 1750 and is the only breed known to have originated in this State. Named for Jonathan Plott who developed the breed as a wild boar hound and bear hound, the Plott Hound is a legendary hunting dog. Plott Hounds are known to be courageous fighters and tenacious trackers, but they are also gentle and extremely loyal. The Plott Hound is very quick of foot with excellent treeing instincts and has always been a favorite of big-game hunters._

The Plott Hound is the state dog of North Carolina. Friends in NC tell me they've heard of them but have never seen one. Four seven generations, the Plott Family kept the dog exclusively in the family. I did hear from someone who met a Plott hound at a dog park in NC that belonged to a descendant of Jonathon Plott.

I saw a vehicle on a Wisconsin highway a few months ago. It looked like an armored car and had a sign that said, "I hunt Plotts." I really wanted to talk to the driver about his dogs, but realized we would probably have little in to talk about. His dogs are almost certainly bear hunters. Mine hunts Shar-Peis.

Plott Hounds show up in Wisconsin shelters because people are overwhelmed by their energy and, if they're not trained, sheer destructive strength. Probably very few keep them as house pets.

I'm only aware of having seen two, other than Esther. I visited a shelter years ago. They were having a dog walk to raise funds and awareness. Volunteers were walking all the dogs from the shelter except one who was too strong and too unruly for anybody to walk. I'm quite sure he was a Plott hound.

Then, a couple of months ago, I was coming out of a store when I heard a God-awful racket, like a dog was being tortured. I investigated and found a car, a couple of stalls from mine, with two big dogs. One was a Golden who was clearly embarrased by the noise his companion was making. The companion was a Plott hound.

I also met a woman who took one look at Esther and said, "Oh, you've got a Plott hound. My cousin has one on his ranch in Montana. He uses it to keep the mountain lions away from the livestock."  

Since we got her, I've developed of fascination with other big hounds, like black & tans, bloodhounds and other **** hounds. I've always liked Rhodesian Ridgebacks.

I'd love to hear from anyone else who has a Plott hound, but I won't hold my breath.

The AKC recognized the breed for the first time this year and Esther is thrilled. She's already primping for the Westminster show.

This is Esther the day we met her at the shelter.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My uncle has redbone coonhounds and has owned a blue tick also. I LOVE coonhounds. He has heard of them and the breeder which he got his dogs from (the redbones) had a Plott hound. I am not sure where she lives but my unlce said he was a beautiful dog, if not a little rambunctious. 
She is a beautiful dog, that picture makes her look sooooo playful and energetic!


----------



## jframe (Feb 3, 2007)

"She ain't nuttin' but a hound dog...." Heh, heh, heh. You know I'm kidding.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I now know more abot Plotts then I ever thought I would. Sweet!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank you for the info, and the lovely photo of Esther. How long have you had her? I can now confess that I thought you'd made up Plott Hounds and had to google to find out that they actually exist! <sorryfordoubtingyouRon> Funny that they do look so like labradors, when they are from a different group altogether. Sounds like they are generally accepted as high-energy unruly dogs. I like the line on your signature.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> I can now confess that I thought you'd made up Plott Hounds and had to google to find out that they actually exist!


'Sokay, Tess&Coco. I had to do the same thing when we came home from the first visit to the shelter. I thought they were making it up.

We got her from a shelter an hour from here in August of 2005. By the end of the first visit, I had already filled out some paperwork. I noticed other people checking her out, so I made sure we were first on the list. It was the very first day she was officially available (as a stray.)

It wasn't quite as impulsive as it sounds. I did some homework and could have removed my name from the list. I'm glad I didn't.

Plott hounds can be almost any combination of black and brindle or all brindle. The brindle ones look more like hounds and a lot of them have bigger ears. She would be on the very large side for a female Plott, so there could easily be something else in there.

I HAVE been know to make up breed names. People couldn't believe that my 120 black lab was actually a lab, so I got in the habit of saying he was a Guatemalan gazehound. Some people told me they heard that those were very good dogs.


----------



## corsomom (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi Ron, I live in Wi too and alot of people have plotts around here for hunting.Our neighbors had a plott/coonhound mix that got out and killed 35 of our other neighbors chickens, sadly they put him down.Esther is a good looking girl. I see a very intense look in her eye.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

RonE said:


> 'Sokay, Tess&Coco. I had to do the same thing when we came home from the first visit to the shelter. I thought they were making it up.
> 
> We got her from a shelter an hour from here in August of 2005. By the end of the first visit, I had already filled out some paperwork. I noticed other people checking her out, so I made sure we were first on the list. It was the very first day she was officially available (as a stray.)
> 
> ...



Thanks, I don't feel quite so foolish now. Esther is a very lovely looking dog. I like the idea of making up names for cross breeds - why should the designer breeders have all the fun? I might start a new thread asking for suggestions for what Coco's breed might be.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yup, corsomom, I'll bet there are more Plotts in Wisconsin than in North Carolina.

I was having a beer with some people from work when one of them (who didn't know any better) asked about my dog. I said, "Have you ever heard of a Plott hound?" and the girl sitting next to me said, "We have a Plott. We've ALWAYS had Plotts. We hunt bears."

I'm guessing her Plott hound doesn't sleep on the sofa at night.

And, yes, 'intense' would be a good adjective for Esther.


----------



## RobDar (Dec 28, 2006)

*The Plott*

We have rescued a handful of them. They are not as common as the other Coonhound breeds for sure, but they do show up from time to time. 
They are somewhat different in temperment and demeanor than the other Coonhounds. To be honest I do not know how they ended up classified as a Coonhound...they are actually closer to the Cur dogs ( Black Mouthed Cur, Mountian Cur, Catahoula Cur, yadda yadda) in disposition and in hunting quarry...but Coonhounds they are. 
They are fantastic dogs...and truthfully make better housepets than some of the other Coonhounds, once trained. They do take a strong personality though. The plott could not live with someone meak and shy...they would take over their lives.
You will find you Plott strong willed and loyal at the same time. You will have a fully interactive and functional relationship with your Plott. There will be compromises that you will both have to make. Owning a Plott is more like having a new spouse (relationship-wise)...there is always alot of give and take. You will not overpower your Plott. She will likely not allow you to treat her like a Lab or a Shepard where you can train the dog to do what it is told. With the Plott you will have to teach her that there is something in it for her when she does what she is told.
You are a lucky man. They are great dogs. I think you have started on a journey that you will likely never forget.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My dad used to tell people that our Catahoula Leopard dog Leslie was a very rare breed, she is called an African Eateverythinginsight dog. One guy was actually asked where he could find a breeder and wanted to write down the breed name to look it up, lol!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you for your insight, RobDar. It's not easy to find anyone who has had direct experience with Plotts.

I have been blessed with three great dogs in a row. All were rescued as adults. The 9-year-old Irish setter found me as I was walking from my car to my job in Santa Barbara. We moved back to Wisconsin together and had five terrific years together.

I like unique dogs. I learn from them and they broaden my horizons. Even my lab, the most popular breed in the country, was unique because of his size and personality. He became a local celebrity in the nine years we had him.


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

I just adopted a Plott hound puppy from the shelter 3 weeks ago. They had an entire litter of them, plus the parents. I've looked up the breed online, but really haven't found a whole lot of info. 

Right now I don't have any pictures of him cause he's such a wiggle worm, but I'll try to see what I can do. He's all brindle with a white patch on his chest and white one 3 of his feet. Plus big ears and a very thin tail that I can just tell will be dangerous when he's bigger, lol.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck with your new puppy. He sounds adorable. Do send piccies when he stays still long enough! I'm sure Grandpaw RonE will be on hand for lots of Plott advice...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Run for your life!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

That wasn't quite the sort of supportive advice I had in mind...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Chikadee said:


> a very thin tail that I can just tell will be dangerous when he's bigger, lol.


That tail - would you describe it as whip-like? If not, you will.

Esther is about two and she's still a wiggle worm - an 80-pound wiggle worm.

The best real advice I can give is, "Never give up."


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, yup definately whip-like! It's kinda strange working with such a stubborn dog, not even the police dogs I train give me this much trouble! But lucky for him, he's very cute.... here he is...

The first two are kinda dark... forgot the flash

http://usera.imagecave.com/RheaMom/A2.jpg
http://usera.imagecave.com/RheaMom/A1.jpg

But this ones pretty good 

http://usera.imagecave.com/RheaMom/A3.jpg


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

OHMYGAWD, I think I'm in love!

You say he has siblings? 

(Stop it right now. There are dogs right here in my area that need homes. We don't need to go importing them from Colorado.)


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, I think you're safe. They've all been adopted already. 

Oh, btw, I posted more pics of him in the picture forum


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup! The cute puppy stage passes so quickly - Coco is 16 weeks now and your photo already made me feel like I want another baby one!

How does Rhea get on with him?


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, they get along ok. For the most part Rhea just ignores him. He loves tormenting her just like little brothers do.


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

Has Rhea had to put the puppy in his place? That was the turning point (for the better!) with Tess and Coco. For the first week or so (we got Coco at 8 weeks) Tess just dribbled and looked distressed when the pup was around. Then she discovered the Power of the Growl and now she can get baby to stop tormenting her (aka playing!) when she's had enough. Having said that, about half the time it's Tess that initiates a game, or insists on starting again when Coco has stopped (eg, tugging on a toy). Tessy always wins at the moment but Coco will be bigger than her eventually, much like your Achilles.


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Kinda reminds me of a lab, coonhound and some type of dog with brindle colors (can't think of a certain breed right now) that were used to create them.


http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/plotthound.htm


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

RonE said:


> OHMYGAWD, I think I'm in love!
> 
> You say he has siblings?
> 
> (Stop it right now. There are dogs right here in my area that need homes. We don't need to go importing them from Colorado.)


You see - the Plotts *are* taking over the forum...!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Keno's Mom said:


> Kinda reminds me of a lab, coonhound and some type of dog with brindle colors (can't think of a certain breed right now) that were used to create them.
> 
> 
> http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/plotthound.htm


 
I read someplace that the Plott has origins in the bloodhound and the cur.

Until a few days ago, I thought the cur was another name for a mutt.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

Well that is because cur is german for mutt or dog but usually a mangey mutt full of disease, etc it is a really mean insult in german (the worst though is feeble minded) my hubby lived in and probably will live in (again) Germany


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

That picture on that page looks just like Achille's daddy.  

No, Rhea is just one of those dogs that lays back and takes it, poor thing. One of the pictures I posted is typical, Rhea tries to sleep, Achilles sits on her and chews on her... lol.

Lol, Yes! we were sent here to help RonE with the Plott takeover  j/k

Oooooh, look what I found! They look just like my boy! 

http://www.whitedeerpreserve.com/dutchpups.htm


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Well now that we're all friends here, just call me Ron. I registered as RonE because I assumed that there would already be one or more Rons registered.

Kinda like AOL. For a 30-day trial, I had to register as Ron25894862825377825 or something similar. There were already 25894862825377824 Rons registered.

The last one to call me Ronnie was an aunt - just before she'd muss my hair and pinch my cheek.

My wiggle worm Plott went to doggy day car for 10 hours today and ran with the big dogs, so she's pretty mellow right now.


----------



## Chikadee (Feb 27, 2007)

Lol, ok, no Ronnie then, just Ron 

Oooh I can't wait until Achilles is old enough for doggy play group! Lol. I'm sure Rhea can't wait for that day either.


----------



## CaitR (Sep 23, 2013)

So I know its several years later, now, but I am currently fostering a three year old Plott Hound. It has been an adventure, and vastly interesting. She is very loyal, devoted, and sweet. If you grab your keys, she grabs a toy and wanders around in circles howling around the toy. She immediately jumps in the car for a ride, and will sit in the car with all the doors open even if we are not going anywhere. She's hilarious, and really eager to please. 

I live in Colorado, and she is the ONLY Plott Hound up for adoption out here. It's probably a really weird place to find a dog of her type, especially when I have seen up to 20 for adoption along the Eastern Coast. I think what works against her here in Denver is the fact that everyone keeps asking me if she is a pit bull, it makes me so mad :frusty:. Her ears are floppy, not pricked, and her face is not nearly wrinkly enough.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I know a couple of people who keep Plotts as pets. Here in East Tennessee, we're pretty close to Plott Central in Western North Carolina. Mark your schedules for next year's Plott Fest in Maggie Valley, NC.

One friend's Plott, Burma, has been bitten by rattlesnakes four or five times. He also smiles on command - a big grin that's a little spooky. Here's another friend's dog, Rose.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry for a little hijack.. Thoughts on if this dog may be a Plott/mix? I don't have a better pic, I can get a couple in a few weeks. He is tall, about 65 lbs. If definitely not Plott, any ideas?? He was at the shelter I volunteer at, has been adopted. I'm just at a total loss for what he is but after looking at Plotts a couple weeks ago online I think he could be a mix. Short ears for a Plott but it's the best guess I have so far.


----------



## muttt1 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi all...I got a Plott a few weeks ago and I absolutely love her! She is exactly as described...strong stubborn and so so so smart! We live in an apt. but have lots of room outside. Maggie loves to run and smell stuff, lol and we have a ball. I'm retired so she has all my time to work with her.She is perfect inside, none of the bad behavior, she doesn't chew or destroy anything, her only frustration is that the cats don't wanna play with her but zero aggressive behavior from either side.She will "play" me for treats but I just see that as intelligence and say no occasionally. She pouts but gets over it after begging for a few minutes (thats just the stubborn and she's still a pup) so she's good. I've had dogs all my 58 years and have had a boxer, labs and a weimeraner. I thought the weim was the smartest ever but amazingly Maggie outshines even her, never seen such a alert intelligent dog.
I will admit that I do have a lot of time to spend with her, and I'm a huge dog lover so I probably focus on her more than the average busy pet owner so they may not be for everyone. But if ya want a buddy, or if ya just have the itch to hunt bears...getya a Plott!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm going to close this thread, since it's 13 years old, but feel free to start a new one about Maggie (and maybe some pictures - we all love those here!)


----------

